# Hi from EasyPet Supplies and Grooming in Doncaster



## EasyPet (May 12, 2013)

Hi
We are new to this forum so thought we would introduce ourselves. We are an established pet store and grooming salon in Doncaster who specialise in pet nutrition so are able to offer professional up to date advice on how to feed your pets no matter what medical or behavioural problem they may have. We also offer general training and behavioural advice. All your pets are very welcome to pop in and see us anytime as we are true pet lovers. We stock all the top brands including Ruffwear, Orijen, burns, James Wellbeloved and more. We also offer a professional dog grooming service in store at competitive prices with lots of cuddles thrown in for free.
You can contact us by email or tel on 01302 339309.


----------

